# The Shrek Sex Tape



## aziajs (Jun 3, 2007)

Updated link:

The Shrek Sex Tape | Liquid Generation


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 3, 2007)

lol wuuuut


----------



## MaySum (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks for that - I needed a laugh - totally bizarre! lol


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

I second this!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_lol wuuuut_

 
Lol... what.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 3, 2007)

haha!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jun 3, 2007)

At first I was like WTF, then OMG...ROFLMAO...too funny!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 3, 2007)

I had to show my mom. she loved it too. haha


----------



## ColdNovember (Jul 2, 2007)

Lol!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 2, 2007)

hahahaha omgz...that's crazy.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jul 2, 2007)

random, but totally hilarious!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 21, 2007)

that was histerical!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

That was... strange. Lol.


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 1, 2007)

strange indeed. LMAO!!!


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 1, 2007)

OMG. I wasn't thinking and opened this up at work .. yikes!!


----------



## kalest (Aug 13, 2007)

lol too cute!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol, that was strange.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 20, 2009)

^^WTF ummmm


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 20, 2009)

I tried to watch it, but I only got through like 10 seconds.

Shrek is one of my favorite movies, and I don't want it forever ruined in my mind LOL


----------



## aziajs (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^^^^^lol no no no.  you have to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 20, 2009)

Why is the video gone now?? I wanted to see it. =(


----------



## aziajs (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Why is the video gone now?? I wanted to see it. =(_

 
It's back.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 21, 2009)

I friggin Love it!!!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok, that was hilarious. I'm gonna have to show hubs!


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 21, 2009)

Omg awesome


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2009)

that was so funny! thanks for sharing


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 21, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 23, 2009)

Hahahah.The f*ck?!


----------



## Rennah (Feb 23, 2009)

lolwtf


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 26, 2009)

HAHA.
dirty minddd


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 3, 2009)

lolol damn i laughed n got a contraction afterward lol


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

very strange video at the beginning....but luckily it had a cute non-sexual ending so our image of shrek isn't too damaged from this video except for poor donkey...watch it and you'll see what i mean


----------

